# Seperation anxiety- Selgian tablets



## pinkabell_87 (Dec 9, 2008)

i put this in the health section but thought it was better here 

Just back from vets, and they have given gizmo selgian 8kg tablets to help ease his seperation anxiety, anyones dogs have these do they work?
He is just trying them for a week to see if they help

becky


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi. Never heard of them, what have you tried behaviourally?


----------



## pinkabell_87 (Dec 9, 2008)

goodvic2 said:


> Hi. Never heard of them, what have you tried behaviourally?


since having him we have did the leaving him in his crate for short peroids of time, not talking to him before or afterwards etc. we still do this, he is only on his own up to two hours a day max and we stick to doing that.

any other things we can do?


----------



## roundoakgallery (Mar 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> since having him we have did the leaving him in his crate for short peroids of time, not talking to him before or afterwards etc. we still do this, he is only on his own up to two hours a day max and we stick to doing that.
> 
> any other things we can do?


Hello,

I have adopted a Greyhound some weeks ago. She has never been left alone before and suffers from a strong separation anxiety. I am a vet myself but I don't believe any tablets can help in more severe cases like my dog's. 
I would strongly recommend to read a book by Jan Fennell 'The Dog Listener' (if you have not read it before). She uses 'Amichien bonding technique' which I have adopted with some very good results. We are up to 1 and 1/2 hours now with Hela. Some people say it is slightly dated but it has helped me a lot in the past.

Things that I do:
1. Always (with no exeptions) go first through the doors.
2. When I first meet my dog after separation, eg in the morning I ignore it for 5 minutes - '5 minutes rule' (quite hard to do though)
3. Eat a cookie/apple in front of my dog before I feed it.
4. If my dog doesn't want to go back to me on a walk I turn around and go in the opposite direction - works really well.
5. The most important for me - always have some dog treats in my pockets and praise the dog for any good things it does when asked for. Never enough of it.

It is important to establish a strong leadership and take the responsibility for the 'pack' of the dogs shoulders. Only then it can relax and wait for you to make decisions.

I hope it will be of some help... (Forgive some spelling mistakes - English is not my native language) All the best with your dog.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi my dog had SA very bad eating my house breaking out of the crate damaging his nose in the meantime this can be sorted my dog is great only had him 4 months but lots of work done right will sort this out, walking through the door first my opinion is a myth thats a training issue not SA in eyes my dogs go in front of me they sit on the sofa but they no they are lower than me and they no there place never tried the tablet hope they work if not come back


----------



## roundoakgallery (Mar 20, 2008)

staflove said:


> Hi my dog had SA very bad eating my house breaking out of the crate damaging his nose in the meantime this can be sorted my dog is great only had him 4 months but lots of work done right will sort this out, walking through the door first my opinion is a myth thats a training issue not SA in eyes my dogs go in front of me they sit on the sofa but they no they are lower than me and they no there place never tried the tablet hope they work if not come back


Hi,

This sound like a very good progress to me. It is inteersting what you say about the door. I heard that before. Could you give me some examlpes of what you have been doing. What is the principle of you method/way?
Thanks
Anna


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

roundoakgallery said:


> Hi,
> 
> This sound like a very good progress to me. It is inteersting what you say about the door. I heard that before. Could you give me some examlpes of what you have been doing. What is the principle of you method/way?
> Thanks
> Anna


I dont really have examples, im tranining as a behaviourist and i have always made my dogs wait ie before leaving the house and on returning they do wait to come in the house but when leaving i open the door and i dont mind them going first but im in control which is the important matter here if your dog takes the p***s and drags you all over and as no respect for you as leader then thats diffrent but my dogs do respece me and respect his earnt, they are a member of the family and i love my dogs so much as i dont have children and they are my live so i am soft with them but most important is they no there position in the pack and they are happy dogs i may say so my self, treating a dog like a baby and talking to them like babys to me is somthing i will never do they are dogs and they are happy.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

roundoakgallery said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have adopted a Greyhound some weeks ago. She has never been left alone before and suffers from a strong separation anxiety. I am a vet myself but I don't believe any tablets can help in more severe cases like my dog's.
> I would strongly recommend to read a book by Jan Fennell 'The Dog Listener' (if you have not read it before). She uses 'Amichien bonding technique' which I have adopted with some very good results. We are up to 1 and 1/2 hours now with Hela. Some people say it is slightly dated but it has helped me a lot in the past.
> ...


Can i also say the recall and not coming back turning your back and walking the other way is what i do, i do have plenty treats but i dont always reward with treats as i have found that if they come without treats they repect you either way, but praising your dog i agree you can never give to much praise x


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I would honestly worry about giving tablets to ease separation anxiety  I would have thought that they may contain a sedative, since I cannot imagine anything else working.

This is behavioral, and if you have insurance for your dog, your vet could have referred you to a behaviourist who could help to address this common problem.

There are lots of things that you can try with your dog, such as leaving him for very short periods, such as leaving him in one room, while going into another, and gradually increasing the time. Leaving a radio on can help, and trying a DAPs infuser.

Hope the above helps


----------



## Dr David Sands (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi These SSRI tablets are like Prozac but they will not treat the cause for the separation issues which are to do with owner-attachment and stress.
Dogs need to be on them for three months and they do not replace necessary and more important behavioural treatment.


----------



## minty (Feb 6, 2009)

Selegiline hydrochloride is an inhibitor for treatment of behavioural disorders such as depression and anxiety that should be used in conjunction with behaviour therapy:

1. When you're at home teach him that he doesn't always need to be close to you.

2. Before leaving and after returning only initiate contact with your dog when he is calm and quiet. 

3. Eliminate the distress caused by getting ready to leave by changing your routine.

4. Never scold a dog with seperation anxiety after it has caused problems/damage in your house, even if caught in the act.

Separation anxiety is something that can be cured, but it does take time.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Anna. People who are talking about "walking through the door first etc" are talking about being the "pack leader". This is a way of managing your dog instead of just being "dog lover". I have 3 rescue dogs, two have had many behavioural issues and I had to learn pretty quick how to be the "pack leader". I have worked with a behaviourist for nearly a year with great results. His methods are very similar to that of Cesar Milan from the Dog Whisperer show. If you haven't seen it, then do so, or buy one of his books. He is great. Best of luck.


----------



## minty (Feb 6, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> His methods are very similar to that of Cesar Milan from the Dog Whisperer show. If you haven't seen it, then do so, or buy one of his books. He is great. Best of luck.


If you watch 'Dog Whisperer' make sure you pay attention to the on screen warnings because his methods can be damaging if used on the wrong dog or used incorrectly. There is much controversy surrounding Cesar Millan because his methods consistently verge on cruelty.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Can you back that up with any examples? I watch every show and have never seen any cruetly. He often deals with red zone cases where the dog would usually be put down.


----------



## pinkabell_87 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks all for replies, i have got the dog whisper book, and watch the show, i have been using some of the techinques since having gizmo.
The vet is trying to sort his skin out before taking things any further but has took him off them tablets.
The way he described it to me is gizmo does not only have seperation issues, but has like ADD in a child, he spent about 50 mins explaining to me, and asking questions about his behavoiur. ( just to say i know dogs dont get ADD but that was the best way how he could explain to me about his behavouir) Gizmo will not go in his toy box and get a toy 99% of the time unless he knows you will play with him, while working he jumps up on me and bites at me wanting to be picked up, plus many more things.
He has told me some things i must do and musnt do, until we got back in two weeks, and if his skin is better he is going to concentrate on his behavoir issues


----------



## roundoakgallery (Mar 20, 2008)

goodvic2 said:


> Hi Anna. People who are talking about "walking through the door first etc" are talking about being the "pack leader". This is a way of managing your dog instead of just being "dog lover". I have 3 rescue dogs, two have had many behavioural issues and I had to learn pretty quick how to be the "pack leader". I have worked with a behaviourist for nearly a year with great results. His methods are very similar to that of Cesar Milan from the Dog Whisperer show. If you haven't seen it, then do so, or buy one of his books. He is great. Best of luck.


Hi,
I will be very interested to see the DVD or read one of his books. I also wanted to add that walking through the door first is only one of many things I do with the dogs to establish leadership. Amichien bonding technique gave me 'the stracture' to work with more difficult dogs. I found it easier to stick to it instead of relying on my experience and intuition only.

I wonder what else is there. Any good alternative to alpha techniques?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

I had a collie cross shepherd 10 years ago that had severe seperation anxiety.

She was prescribed medication and it made her aggresive and totally unmanageable. She was manic on the tablets and i still believe to this day that she was hallucinating on them.

We complained to the company and they paid for her to see Roger Mugford but it was too late and the damage was done.

Very reluctantly we were forced to take her to wood green animal shelter as we were both in work at the time and unable to give her the attention she needed and deserved.

I believe if we had received better behavioural advice we could have avoided the tablets.

Rescue remedy from Boots helped a bit with tilly,


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

minty said:


> If you watch 'Dog Whisperer' make sure you pay attention to the on screen warnings because his methods can be damaging if used on the wrong dog or used incorrectly. There is much controversy surrounding Cesar Millan because his methods consistently verge on cruelty.


I have never seen any kind of cruelty from Cesar Milan, so thats a heck of a sweeping statement to make!

Using any method taken from a TV programme can be dangerous, since these methods should be used by a professional. Rattle cans for example can do more harm than good when used without professional supervision.

I am amazed that a vet would use medication to control separation anxiety, since this is treating the symptoms and NOT the cause.


----------



## flloyd2000 (Feb 17, 2009)

For one thing cesar millan, has never shown crealty in any way what so ever, AMERICA/MEXICO is so lucky to have him to rehabilitate those dogs which would have been killed because of how they behave, this guys a saint, these dogs that he helps have massive problems, what he says, " think about it" I can rehabilitate the dog,,,, then he pauses it is the owners fault from day one not knowing how to set rules,,, I am the softest person ever with my dogs,,,, but back to selgian.... my first stafford bull at age of 12 was going deaf, he had other problems heart murmor and fits calcium oxilate crystals,which medication priscription food was giving him quality of life and he was living a happy life,( his eyes always told me if he happy love ya pet like a child you will see when there unwell) I mentioned he was starting to be clingy( hed always been clingy I called him my baby, he was a mummys boy) (Selgian to me was the best thing since sliced bread ) my vet prescribed , he after 2 weeks was like a young dog again, he didnt look depressed he stopped crying in his sleep, his hearing came back slightly he didnt bark if i left him, he enjoyed his food again,if you have a old dog in later years of there life, selgian is very good, my vet told me its the same type of thing if a human gets altzeimers, I have another old one now and this week he's starting on Selgian too he's 13 its a fact dog's suffer lonliness in the old age, there bladder isnt the same just like humans.... pets also suffer anxiety problems as well as old age, trouble is if ya granny goes senile we just say awwwwww, if a dog does its put it down... it doesnt have to be like that..treat ya dog as if it was a pack member, and that should be lower then the child in the family, but love it like a child,, in my eyes, there my fur babies, if i lived in part of the world my dogswould be put down, tis unfair, punish the dead not the breed, bad owner= bad dog... good responsable owner/trainer = loving dog 4 ever.respect for cesar millan his pack is an amazing site to see, he knows his stuff,,, the dogs are happy wagging tails,,, how dare somone say he's cruel.:thumbup:


----------

